

PlayStation Store to be back online May 24 - ukdm
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/34739/Sony_Tells_Dev_Partners_PlayStation_Store_To_Return_May_24.php

======
sc68cal
Ah - so it'll be ready _after_ the rapture.

